# Karate Dojo in Indiana?



## Michael89 (Mar 31, 2019)

I was just wondering if there any Kyokushin or Goju Karate Dojo in Indiana or Indianapolis? i tried to look it up but there are mostly Shotokan dojos.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Apr 5, 2019)

I can't tell you much about this place but there is apparently a Kyokushin Club in South Bend.  It is called the South Bend Karate-do Kyokushinkai.   I believe they have a FB page.   I have no idea if it is good or not but good luck and let us know.  Osu !


----------

